# What kind of carp?



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Can anybody tell me what kind of carp these are? My brothers caught them in the Bear River in southern Idaho, and had never seen them striped like a perch?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

very odd.... makes those ugly fish look a little better lol


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Look like Mirror.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mirror for sure.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Definitely mirror carp. If they have a line of scales running down the center of the sides then they would be linears. Check my photo album for more mirror examples:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?ppuser=38&cat=500


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

They said they were delicious!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

TimJC said:


> Definitely mirror carp. If they have a line of scales running down the center of the sides then they would be linears. Check my photo album for more mirror examples:
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?ppuser=38&cat=500



tim.. have you ever caught carp that had those tiger stripes on them though?... looks neat nonetheless


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not sure what exactly you mean by "tiger stripe." I have caught many mirrors in the past year. This one is the best linear I have seen from Ohio that I caught a couple months ago:








Is this what you mean?


----------

